# Rather frightening event for me



## FancyBubbles (Jul 2, 2019)

Something was very off last week with Fuoco, and it's sad to say he may be suffering from internal parasites/disease. I am still not sure, others are saying its highly a parasite related issue. As Fuoco was losing weight even though he's on a normal feeding schedule. I can't say he's doing better, but fortunately he's not doing worse right now. He also has sbd, it's pretty bad. My mind is everywhere at the moment as this week is exam week and I can't imagine losing Fuoco. I hope he'll be alright. Sorry if this post is a little messy. I just wanted to post something in letting others know I'm still around.

Before Thursday, when the medicine I ordered came, he didn't perk up quickly and would take several minutes to come to the surface to eat. After the dose and few days later, he's considered "active" for a fish with sbd. Outcomes don't look too bad, he may be handicapped now but he's hopefully doing better. I can't say much about it though right now, it only has been 4 days. Having my fingers crossed.

I guess I'll try to be around here, lightening up the mood. Fuoco is still here, I am seeing small improvements. So that could mean everything is going to be alright. :frown2: I shouldn't be too sad. I have added one more leaf bed, next to the other one so there will be more support for him to rest on if he decides to rest on it. He tends to get too excited when I'm near and I don't want him to keep "falling" off the leaf. Sometimes I wish I could just tell him to rest, lol. He has other plant deco to rest on in case you're wondering. But the leaf bed has become his favorite spot now, before Fuoco wouldn't even bother resting on it.

Edit: I really need to update my aquarium details. Not much of a change but several updates at this point.


----------

